# Fiamma awning removal



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all trying to remove my awning off my 1986 hymer I think the awning is the same age ??!! Drilled out very rusty grub screws from top rail thingy and thought it would just slide out not a chance am i doing this right? Is there a knack any help would be great Many thanks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its quite likely that a previous owner has sealed the awning box to the van to make a rain proof seal. Have you looked from above?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

It should be mounted on brackets behind the awning box, you can always give our workshop lads a ring for some advice.


Peter


----------

